# Getting older and lots of socialization! -warning: lots of text-



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Zira just turned 8 months last Friday! :wub:

I am usually not one to float my own boat or anything..... but I just have to say, my rescued pet store-puppy mill dog is pretty awesome and definitely surprising me every day! Please excuse my bragging for a bit... doesn't happen often! 

In my opinion and personal experience, socialization is an important step in owning a well balanced dog. Even though this is my first GSD, I have owned and worked with many different breeds of dogs, and many difficult cases. I believe strongly on socialization and training. So, ever since I rescued Zira I have been excited to get her started and see how far we could go. In the past 4.5 months I have had her around many different situations and places. Zira loves going out, and is always excited to meet new people and see new places. She is like me... on the go often! So I enjoy taking her places and as long as she's ready, new environments and situations are fun to experience with her. She takes to everything so well! Always happy, and carefree. What a fun dog to work with! 

For a dog that came to me completely insane from a pet store kennel (she was sick, not socialized at all, horrible manners, barked viciously at other dogs and people... after a little bit of getting to understand her I figured out that it was not aggression or instability, it was just her wanting to play and being excited... and she had NO idea how to act since she had no 'mommy time' or early 'manners' training... or even any knowledge on being a dog... she just needed direction and a stable home with proper leadership).... she's really done a compete 180! She's excellent with kids, shopping centers/outdoor malls, pet stores (her favorite place: PetSmart on adoption day.. lol!), outdoor restaurants, horses, cats, other dogs, small creatures, dog parks, wheelchairs and other things of that sort... along with SOOOO many other things. She's easy to read, and is so gentle and loving... 

I also have to say, her obedience has gotten better too. I think it's finally clicked into her brain that obeying is much more fun then acting like a nut.... being all over the place just isn't all it's cracked up to be.... toys, pats/belly scratches, and treats are SO much better!! It's been difficult to keep up with the training because she is a SIBO dog and we've had a hard time with that. We had a lot of problems with her being sickly over the months and getting Pano again (she had it when we rescued her). We are finally getting out of the woods from that, gaining some weight, and hopefully on the road to recovery. 

She knows all the basic commands such as sit, down, stay, come, leave it, drop it. She also has a fantastic heel!!! I have to say, I have so much fun walking with her! She know sits every time I stop, with barely any reminders. She will lay down on command without sitting first... and will now do it *almost* automatically during heeling. She's gotten quick! I say down and for the most part, that dog hits the ground fast! We've also improved a ton on our recall. She's fast to return to me regardless of where she is or what she's doing. Every where I go I have millions of people telling me how well behaved she is... no one believes me when I tell them she's still a pup. 

Not only is she one good looking dog (which shocked me because of her lack of decent breeding), but her mind is proving to be pretty amazing! I look forward to seeing her as a mature adult... I'm sure she's going to be an amazing dog!! We have our moments, she can be obnoxious, a diva, and a HUGE trouble maker! However, even with that, I'm so proud of her! I'm a lucky person to have had her find me. :wub:

Ok.. bragging done. :blush:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice to hear that her owner is so pleased with her! CONGRATS for a job well done!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Nice to hear that her owner is so pleased with her! CONGRATS for a job well done!



Thanks!! Long way to go, but a good start so far!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome sauce! It sounds like you two are a great pair. You're both lucky.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> Awesome sauce! It sounds like you two are a great pair. You're both lucky.



Thank you! 
I think so too!:wub:


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

She sounds lovely and you've obviously put in a lot of hard work to get her to this level of sociability and obedience. 

Congrats


----------



## StrykerTW (Oct 13, 2011)

All that chit-chat and no pic?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

amaris said:


> She sounds lovely and you've obviously put in a lot of hard work to get her to this level of sociability and obedience.
> 
> Congrats


Thank you! It's definitely taken a lot of work, and still much more to go.... but, I'm proud of how she's growing and maturing.... especially being a BYB/Puppy Mill dog from a pet store! 




StrykerTW said:


> All that chit-chat and no pic?


Oh, I know I know! My camera is broken... all I have is a crappy phone camera! But, I know... No excuse! Here's a few from the past weeks:








































When she was 3.5 months... She was so small and adorable!! :wub:











If she'd stop moving for a few seconds these days, I'd be able to get more pictures.... I need a really fast camera for her!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

She is so beautiful. I love her long long legs. She is lucky to have you.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

glinny said:


> She is so beautiful. I love her long long legs. She is lucky to have you.



Thank you!! She really does have the longest legs!! We are definitely going through the awkward stage here! Long legs, long tail, big ears, huge paws... lol, we can't wait til she grows into her body!


----------

